# In desperate need of help!



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I know we are all animal lovers here, and a few of us in specific, are horse lovers. Well, here's your chance to really make a difference.

MadaresGold Horse Rescue is the state of Utah's only equine-specific rescue. They take in cases that no one else will even bother with-- for example, Kachina, a grey gelding, was so severely beaten his eye socket was crushed in. To cost to remove the damaged eye and get the vet care he needed was around $2,500. Kendra, the owner of the rescue, was only able to raise about $1,000 for his surgery... so she spent her own money. The rescue is now $1,100 in debt, feeding borrowed hay, and two abandoned horses who are several hundred pounds underweight just came in. Kendra is doing everything she can to help, but she needs some help from everyone else. This is where we come in!

If you can donate even $1 to MGHR.org, it will make a difference. $1 is an entire meal for a starving horse. $1 is a minute of the vet's time, giving medical attention to those who desperately need it. These horses desperately need $1, or if you can, multiple $1. Please, please, please, please. PLEASE. Take the time to donate. Even if you can't donate, please pass this along to your friends, coworkers, etc. and encourage them to donate. HELP. PLEASE.

[attachment=2:3o2dfrg0]kachinaeye.jpg[/attachment:3o2dfrg0]

[attachment=1:3o2dfrg0]roquabefore.jpg[/attachment:3o2dfrg0]

[attachment=0:3o2dfrg0]roquaafter.jpg[/attachment:3o2dfrg0]


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my god, those poor horses. I can't even understand how someone can let an animal get to such a terrible state. Just... argh. 

I donated. Hopefully it helps a bit. Do they have a Facebook page? That's another good way to solicit donation and help spread word about what they do (and that need a bit of help).


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My family is a HUGE horse-loving family. My mom and I are both going to donate.

This story is so sad... but it's amazing to learn about what our fellow animal lovers do for animals in need. Kendra sounds like a wonderful person. Kudos to her!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Omg! That's so sad  .

Roqua looks identical to my Nike. I have 4 horses, Nike who's a quarter horse, Pumpkin who's a palomino, Rascal who's a tan quarter horse with a black mask and Rafael who's a black friesian stallion. People who abuse and neglect animals really get to me. My family use to have 12 horses. Some STUPID, IMMATURE, HORRIBLE teenagers thought it would be funny to light the barn on fire!!!! :evil: :evil: We only managed to get 4 out, then we had to sit outside the barns listening to horses screaming (which is something you never want to here), while they burned to death and there was nothing we could do. Those horses where worth $84,000, not that it matters, but still.

I'm donating.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I hate to be off topic, but...

You have a Friesian :shock: 

I have had a poster of a Friesian from Horse Illustrated in my bedroom for like, 8 years. I'm jealous.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, they're gorgeous  . I just about peed my pants when I walked into the stable and he was in a stall :roll: . Then I ran inside asking who's he was, because we board horses from time to time. When my uncle said he's ours, I was about to look for the hidden cameras :lol: . He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you, everyone-- every little bit helps. They do have a Facebook page, just search for MadaresGold Horse Rescue and it will come up with an icon of a friesian (  ) in a trot on a white background. These people are the most incredible people in the world. I have donated my competition tack (I used to barrel race, but alas, no more-- I had to sell my baby to another competitive girl I'm friends with because unfortunately, horses are very very expensive and school happens to be so as well) for them to sell, a 2 hour photoshoot (I am a photographer on the side) and I'm shoring up a carwash to raise money, but I still feel like there's more I should be doing-- the horses around here need Kendra's rescue so greatly. Go to MGHR.org and look at all the horses she's saved! And those aren't even all of them! Your donations are helping save even more like Kachina and Roqua.


Also.
I. Adore. Friesians.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

another person who:

...is donating

...loves horses

...is OBSESSED with Friesians!


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

i donated, horses are the central focus point in my life.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh thank you thank you thank you-- Kendra was officially granted custody by the city to bring home the two horses that were abandoned in the mountains. Go to their webpage for pictures-- these poor babies are probably at a 9 on the weight scale (1 being too fat, 5 being perfect, 10 being too underweight to survive). Please keep donating when you have the chance-- it being such a new rescue, it's struggling to keep its head above water. Thank you for all your help, I am lucky to be a part of a group as giving and kind-hearted as the HHC crowd


----------

